# Inflatable boat, registration?



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

Well I bought myself an inflatable boat for this spring. After I bought it I got to thinking, do I need to get a license and registation for this thing??? looking at the odnr website it looks like I need to register it, but maybe not a license. Anyone have any info that would be helpful??? i'm not even sure where I would get registration


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

exide9922 said:


> Well I bought myself an inflatable boat for this spring. After I bought it I got to thinking, do I need to get a license and registation for this thing??? looking at the odnr website it looks like I need to register it, but maybe not a license. Anyone have any info that would be helpful??? i'm not even sure where I would get registration


I would say yes....if it has more then one air chamber in it you will need to get a license I ask about my float tube and it was borderline....with the backrest tube....and was told that may change to needing one....
fountain square in Columbus on Morse road is the place to ask


----------



## Jerk Bait (Aug 22, 2007)

I bought a conoe years ago, and was asked does it have a motor? I said a trolling motor was told you will have to buy that license for a motor (they don't care what kind of motor or what size, a motor is a motor). Your numbers indicate if your boat is license for a motor or not.


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

A registration should be all you need.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I had this same ? a month or so ago and emailed the division of watercraft and since it has more than one cell(air chamber) it needs to get registered and is supposed to have a HIN number. If you aren't using a motor of sail on it then you can get the Alternative registration for hand powered vessels.


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

Multiple air chambers, no motor. i was thinking about putting a small trolling motor on it though if i like the thing. so i guess all i need is registration. unless i get the motor, it look like i could upgrade the registration later. thanks guys. never had a boat before


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

exide9922 said:


> Multiple air chambers, no motor. i was thinking about putting a small trolling motor on it though if i like the thing. so i guess all i need is registration. unless i get the motor, it look like i could upgrade the registration later. thanks guys. never had a boat before


It will need numbers and license(sticker) with more than one air chamber....the motor isn't part of that....it is part of how much you will pay for the sticker......twice....if motorized.... that's the same as a canoe


----------



## blk93wing (Jan 22, 2011)

On my fly fishing pontoon boat I was told because it has a frame that it needed OH numbers


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

I had to have my fly fishing pontoon registered. I just wrote the numbers on with magic marker and went ovet them each year as they faded.


----------

